# Royal Canin Prescription Diet - Good Quality Food?



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

Can anyone tell me if Royal Canin is a better quality food than Science Diet? I need to put my dog on a low sodium diet due to a Heart Condition and I DO NOT LIKE K/D Prescription from Hills Science Diet.  (Have had a very bad experience) 

I spoke to a Holistic Vet who reccommended Royal Cannin - They have a prescrition food for Cardiac problems - Has anyone given their dog this special food?

There has got to be a high quality prescription food out there somewher, any suggestions?


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

What are you currently feeding?
Have you emailed them regarding their sodium content?
Is your dog on medications for the heart condition?
Has your vet suggested CoQ10 and vasculin suppliments as well?
Sorry for the questions, but I dont like either food much.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

Where do you get CoQ10 for dogs? Mel is on Lasix and Enalapril. Currently he is on Science Diet, which is what he has been on his entire life. I just started to mix Canidae dry to switch him over gradually. Now I cannot feed him Canidae, it contains salt.

The Royal Canin prescription is a low sodium food specifically for his condition. 

I contacted Canidae, but they do not have a low sodium prescription food. They lied and told me their food was low in sodium, however, I compared their ingredients to the regular Science Diet and they had the same amount...I did not appreciate that at all


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Gotta watch those petfood companies... I am still feeding Bailey Orijen and he seems fine, however, the conditions are not the same.
CoQ10 can be purchased at any human pharmacy. For Bailey ( 30 lbs ish dog) he gets half the adult dosage ( half a capsule) also half the dosage of vasculin ( also pharmacy) as well as taurine 
Definately ask your vet about these, they do have an all in one for dogs available, but its just way cheaper to go the pharmacy route.

I'll look around at some other dog foods and email a bit as well. I understand your dismay with prescription foods and I am sure there is a good kibble out there at a fraction of the prescription price and far superior in quality that will do just fine.
As I find anything out, I will post back in this thread.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

Thank you


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Before I start my emailing spree, what is the current sodium level in both the foods you are feeding?
Previous and the prescription one?
Just so I have an idea of how low I should shoot for here.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I cannot find sodium levels on the food I have been feeding him, Canidae. I do notice salt is one of the main ingredients. 

The vet had to order the prescription food which has not come in yet.

I found Solid Gold Holistic Blendz today and it does not contain salt.


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Whoo hoo!
Still waiting for a few replies, I just went ahead and asked, seeing as though eventually I will have to drastically reduce B's salt as well.
However, they do need some salt in their diet. Perhaps not as much as may be in some dog foods, but some is needed.
Granted this link comes from Iams, one of the worse companies IMO, it does make sense.
Sodium is an essential mineral for life.
Found in the blood and in the fluid that surrounds cells, sodium maintains the cellular environment and prevents cells from swelling or dehydrating. Sodium is also important for maintaining proper nerve and muscle cell function.
Sodium is an essential mineral for life.
Found in the blood and in the fluid that surrounds cells, sodium maintains the cellular environment and prevents cells from swelling or dehydrating. Sodium is also important for maintaining proper nerve and muscle cell function.
http://us.iams.com/iams/en_US/jsp/IAMS_Page.jsp?pageID=A&articleID=221#1


> Sodium is an essential mineral for life.
> Found in the blood and in the fluid that surrounds cells, sodium maintains the cellular environment and prevents cells from swelling or dehydrating. Sodium is also important for maintaining proper nerve and muscle cell function.


You can read up on it more here, if you like
http://www.merckvetmanual.com/mvm/index.jsp
I use this site regularly to get a better grasp on what I am doing with certain things. Very helpful.


----------



## Lucky_13 (Jul 4, 2007)

i don't understand... i don't see "salt" or "sodium Chloride" in the ingredients of any dog food. where are you getting that "salt is a main ingredient" and that there's so much salt in all these dog foods when its not listed in the ingredients at all?


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

Its not listed in the ingredients, you find it under "vitamins and minerals".
They don't just throw in salt to the ingredients, its in different things within them.


----------



## Lucky_13 (Jul 4, 2007)

that's funny, i read the ingredients for canidae and nowhere do i see the general term "vitamins and minerals" they actually list out each vitamin and mineral, and nowhere in there do i see "sodium chloride"


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

You know, you're right, I dont see it in there either, strange though, all dog foods have some "salt" somewhere....
Im going to email and see what they have to say, see what values they do have.
I'll let you know the response I get.

However, Lucky, "most" petfoods freely list the sodium levels freely in the vit and min section.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I did not see salt in the ingredients of the dry food, however, in the cans, it is listed as an ingredient. I did call them, they could not tell me or did not know the amount of sodium, but they say it is low in sodium/salt. I cannot just take their word for this so I had to switch him to Solid Gold Holsitic Blend, their dry food is low in sodium (It is indicated, no salt added on the dry food). 

Too bad, he liked Canidae..at least my Beagle can enjoy Canidae!


----------



## Wimble Woof (Jan 16, 2007)

I am really displeased with my response from Canidae... heres what I got.


> I have been feeding Canidae to 2 out of 4 or my dogs for quite some time now. However, one of my dogs was recently diagnosed with the beginnings of heart failure ( not due to foods, just due to breed and age) The vet naturally wanted me to switch to a prescription diet, but in reality I find the ingredients in those foods to be medeocre at best. I would prefer to keep him on a food that he has been thriving on for quite some time.
> He does require a low sodium food and no where on your bag or site can I find your "salt" contents.
> As all foods have some amount of "salt" in them, I am wondering what levels Canidae has. Also, why it is not listed?
> Thank you for your time


The response from Canidae...


> Our Canidae Platinum products would be a great choice. They contains ..41% sodium AS Fed.


What the heck does that mean???


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

See! I received a similar response.  I am not sure 41 % is all that great. I think I am going to stick with a combination of Royal Canin Cardiac diet and the Solid Gold Holistic. 

Thanks for all your research Wimble Wolf.


----------



## Dogmom07 (Jul 5, 2007)

I am very glad to say that Mel likes the Royal Canin Cardiac prescription food! I contacted Solid Gold and found out their Holistic Blend dry food has only 13% sodium! So now I am mixing his food, half with Royal Canin Prescription and Half with Solid Gold. I still do not think the prescription diets are all that great, or high quality food, however, it does have ingredients he needs for his heart.


----------

